# Show off time!(Pic heavy)



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been taking lots of pics lately and just wanted to show some off. :mrgreen:

Blue Merle doe

























Pied Black Merle doe(appropriately named Dazzle Me)

























Ay Brindle doe

























Silver Agouti doe(this color is REALLY starting to grow on me!)

























Simon - Blue-Point Himi Fox/Angora Carrier

































Missy - Blue-Point Himi Fox Rex/Angora Carrier

























Frappuccino - Cinnamon buck

























Elizabeth - PEW TH(45 grams! Not too shabby for a TH!)

























Ember - Agouti doe from my UK Red buck

























Madonna - Pied Black Merle

























Dolly - Pied Black Merle Rex

























That's it til next time!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh go away! I'm totally kidding by the way - serious mouse envy. 
I love the silver agouti one! And the merles.. Probably a good thing we don't have them in NZ :L


----------



## mildop (Oct 23, 2012)

Gorgeous mice! Love Dolly's pattern.


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

awww, gorgeous mice and amazing photography - do you have any tips on setting up the camera?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks!

Hubby bought me a little lightbox off Ebay for my birthday last year. It came with the lights and everything. I still use the flash on my camera because the mice are too darn squirmy to get decent pics without a flash.

It still takes a TON of patience and self control to not want to strangle the little stinkers who won't hold still, lol. Sometimes blowing a little puff of air on them or tapping the glass or table will help to get them to hold still for a second so you can snap a pic. I always take 3 pics of each mouse: face, side, and top. If they're Fox/Tan I'll take a belly shot too. I delete the bad pics as I go as well to help save time in the end.

Other then that, there's not much to it.

If you have a cruddy camera then you might want to try taking pics outside to get more light. Only use that for calm mice though. A hyper mouse can easily jump away and escape in a heartbeat!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, having 5 years experience taking pictures of sugar gliders under my belt helps as well, ha ha!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks  I tried taking some of Monaro using a huge tall wineglass I upturned (no idea why my sister gave me some oversized wineglasses as I don't drink alcohol lol) Monaro stayed put for a few minutes then got bored and jumped off onto the table! :shock:

I was having the most problem with the light - too dark & blurry with no flash, but because he's a BEW, too bright with flash :roll:

I guess I need to practise more, thanks for the tip about puff of air/tapping glass to get him to hold still though!  I'm well practised at horse photography & getting the attention of horses (like holding a mirror up to them, or walking another horse from out behind a wall in front of them to get them to prick their ears up etc) but never had to photograph mice before!

Kirsty


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

for those who would like a laugh, here's my "how to photograph horses" article, enjoy!

http://www.facebook.com/notes/kirsty-fa ... 2657602464

:roll: :lol:


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Those are stunning meeces! Beautiful.
I love Madonna and Dolly but am in love with the silver agouti. I have a silver agouti rat and am about to start breeding SAs (hopefully for the show bench once they have a standard in the UK).

I wish you lived in Scotland!


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I am completely dazzled by Dazzle Me, Madonna and Dolly - beautiful markings!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I love the black pied merle she is fab  I think I want one of them too


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

gorgeous mice
great photos


----------

